# ScoreClub - "Essential Composer Training" - Final day of sale - 10% off



## alainmayrand (May 27, 2015)

My name is Alain Mayrand, I am a professional film and concert composer, orchestrator and conductor. http://www.alainmayrand.com Credits include "Elysium" and "Enders' Game." http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1534560/

I'd like to introduce my teaching website aimed at providing training for composers: www.ScoreClub.net

The first course called "Composer Training: Module I" is available now and one sale at 25% off with the code: SCSPRING. 

This course is really meant to be result-driven training without pulling any punches. It's not meant to be easy! It grew from over a dozen years of teaching harmony. voice-leading and composition into what you see here. It combines:

Diatonic harmony
Voice-leading, voicings, etc...
Part writing
Arranging
Musicianship
Work methods

And although I am a trained composer (Master's degree) there are no classical rules followed blindly here. Everything is explored in terms of sound and effect, custom-tailored for the film and media composer, and aimed to provide usable tools from the start and gets your writing music rather than exploring empty theory.

Anyway, enough of that! I worked very hard on this course, took me a few years to get it in the form you see here, I am really proud of it and I am getting amazing emails from those who bought it, so I hope you'll give it a look.

You can get a peak at it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tofwGifHcMg

Or get access to a full 35 minute video (#8 out of 12) for free by signing up to the ScoreClub newsletter. (Won't share or sell your email, you can unsubscribe at any time.) http://scoreclub.net

Many other courses and lessons planned, the next one is a view at the steps I use to arrange and orchestrate. Would love your input. 

Thanks and all the best,

Alain
____________________________
www.scoreclub.net
www.alainmayrand.com
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## alainmayrand (May 27, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*

Here's an example of my approach to classical theory and composition teaching - focused on sound and effect and never blindly following any rule.

In this video I discuss my view on those famous *parallel fifths and octaves*.

https://youtu.be/h6JgFWlj5L0

Now keep in mind guys that I have a Master's Degree in composition, spent 10+ years teaching theory for conservatory exams, was composer-in-residence with an orchestra for four years etc... this is something I have thought a LOT about.

You can see some more free training videos on www.scoreclub.net (well, only one more for now...more to come.)

Hope you like it!

Alain 
____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## alainmayrand (May 28, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*

Just a quick extra note - you can view the entire course Table of Content here, downloadable as a PDF.

http://tiny.cc/ScoreClub_CTM1-TOC-PDF

Cheers,

Alain 
____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (May 28, 2015)

I'd like to throw in a little testimonial, as I've studied with Alain. He's a fantastic composer and an excellent teacher, the guy really knows what he's talking about. 

ScoreClub looks like a great way to pick up some skills and knowledge, Alain, good luck with it!


----------



## alainmayrand (May 28, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*

Thanks Jeff! I appreciate that greatly! Those lessons were a lot of fun!

Jeff is also a great composer! Check him out here: http://www.greenwiremusic.com/

Thanks again Jeff,

Alain 
____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## 5Lives (May 29, 2015)

Hello Alain,

Is the goal of this training to teach harmony only? Are you planning on covering orchestration at all?

Thanks!


----------



## matolen (May 30, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*

For what its worth, and just my opinion as a complete outsider...

I went to the site and signed up for the newsletter and took the free video lesson. I liked this guy's style: the practicality, the emphasis on using the musical concepts to get the expression you want vs. being trapped into "rules." It also lends itself to composing when you are not "inspired." And speed! 

I am seriously thinking of pursuing this course.


----------



## scarred bunny (May 30, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*

I'm actually a little surprised this hasn't gotten more attention. It's odd that we spend so much time discussing the latest shiniest libraries or whatever, but comparatively little talking about how to actually use them properly. 

Anyway, I'm a relative newbie at all things musical, so I went and bought myself this course recently and am working my way through it. Granted, I've gone through a harmony textbook or two before this (and didn't particularly like any of them, and gave up half-way out of boredom and frustration with their rigidity) so some of the concepts I've already internalized, but I think this is by far the best, most practical and accessible presentation of the material that I've seen. Very nicely done. 

Look at the site and the table of contents and see what's in there... if the subject material seems at all useful or interesting to you, I don't think you could do much better than this. Certainly gets my recommendation. 

Really looking forward to the future videos.


----------



## alainmayrand (May 31, 2015)

5Lives @ Fri May 29 said:


> Hello Alain,
> 
> Is the goal of this training to teach harmony only? Are you planning on covering orchestration at all?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, yes I do plan on covering orchestration. (short answer) 

//////

(long answer -  )... and a lot more: counterpoint, modes, arranging, quartal harmony, octatonic...all in a very practical, real-world way that focuses on not just presenting information, but giving you the steps to assimilate and master so they become tools. Like in "Module I".

I am also planning on having courses and lesson combine into a bigger plan, so that someone can, for example, start orchestration for example when they have reached lesson 8 of "Module I". Or take any lesson individually of course. I was inspired by the Khan Academy (the math place online.)

On a related note, "Module I" was created to lay the foundation for proper orchestral writing by developing (among other things) skill in homorhythmic writing, a cornerstone of good orchestral writing.

That's what I am showing in the video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tofwGifHcMg

Courses I have planned next
1. My steps to arranging and orchestration (not a traditional orchestration course, but rather a way to take that knowledge and build arrangements.) http://tiny.cc/SC_ComingSoon_arranging

2. Modes and Moods for the film composer
3. 10-12 week idiomatic string writing course. I think I might split that one up into Violin and viola first, then cello and bass after. 

But there is a lot more planned, including melody writing, form and development, and I would be VERY interested in finding out what people are looking for.


Alain 
____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## alainmayrand (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*



matolen @ Sat May 30 said:


> For what its worth, and just my opinion as a complete outsider...
> 
> I went to the site and signed up for the newsletter and took the free video lesson. I liked this guy's style: the practicality, the emphasis on using the musical concepts to get the expression you want vs. being trapped into "rules." It also lends itself to composing when you are not "inspired." And speed!
> 
> I am seriously thinking of pursuing this course.



Thank you! That is a PERFECT description of what I am looking to do! Thank you!


----------



## alainmayrand (May 31, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*



scarred bunny @ Sat May 30 said:


> I'm actually a little surprised this hasn't gotten more attention. It's odd that we spend so much time discussing the latest shiniest libraries or whatever, but comparatively little talking about how to actually use them properly.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a relative newbie at all things musical, so I went and bought myself this course recently and am working my way through it. Granted, I've gone through a harmony textbook or two before this (and didn't particularly like any of them, and gave up half-way out of boredom and frustration with their rigidity) so some of the concepts I've already internalized, but I think this is by far the best, most practical and accessible presentation of the material that I've seen. Very nicely done.
> 
> ...



Hi,

A huge, heartfelt thank you for this endorsement. 

I have worked very, very hard on this and that you experienced it exactly the way I intended it to be...well...thank you for taking the time to write those words my friend. They really mean a lot.


Alain 
____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## 5Lives (May 31, 2015)

Great! I always worry about some of these courses becoming too academic - I will check yours out though and hope it veers more towards practical application in modern day music making.


----------



## alainmayrand (Jun 1, 2015)

5Lives @ Sun May 31 said:


> Great! I always worry about some of these courses becoming too academic - I will check yours out though and hope it veers more towards practical application in modern day music making.



Thanks!

Yes, I agree, often academic and doesn't reflect practical uses, often courses are just a presentation without any actionable steps to assimilate the materials. I think Module I is quite the opposite.

So let me know your thoughts!


Alain 
____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## alainmayrand (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*

Hi!

thanks for the great response the course has gotten. Some great comments privately too which proves to me it was worth the effort!

Just a reminder the sale will end on first day of spring, I am not sure I made that clear. So hope you come take a look and would love to hear your thoughts on what should come next!

Just put in this code upon checkout to get 25% off: SCSPRING

Cheers,

Alain 

____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## alainmayrand (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*

Just posted a new video excerpt from the course. This one explaining the use of figuration and passing tones.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H6JWUXHgEU

This will give you a glimpse into how the information is presented in this course.

New testimonial:

"I'm just working through your training module. This is great fun and highly instructive. I love the format of it. Hope you'll continue making these!"
Jens Ernst

Thanks!

Alain 






____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)[/img]


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 7, 2015)

Cool stuff Alain. Question - why did you choose to handwrite the notes vs. using something like Sibelius? I'm sure it was faster, but it makes some of the notes hard to distinguish if I'm honest.


----------



## alainmayrand (Jun 7, 2015)

5Lives @ Sun Jun 07 said:


> Cool stuff Alain. Question - why did you choose to handwrite the notes vs. using something like Sibelius? I'm sure it was faster, but it makes some of the notes hard to distinguish if I'm honest.



Good question. Handwritten is always harder to read than computer notation, and I used to teach using Finale, but certain things didn't work well and after a long while doing it with software I bought a Wacom pad to draw using Photoshop and never looked back. It was much easier to present certain things in a more fluid and direct fashion, and quite a few concepts are more easily and clearly presented this way.

Like for example, in the video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H6JWUXHgEU

In the video I can have equidistant notes and simply insert figuration, which conceptually is much easier to grasp than if I tried to do this with software, which would not allow me to do that and would reposition, and I'd have to select voices.

I can draw a figured bass number or chord tone or circle something and do any graphic like lines or whatever without have to switch tool, type it in and position it, taking precious time from a lesson (or video.)

I can write things in a non-linear fashion, like I show in video 8, where I can go to the end of a phrase or measure and create a goal which I can then write towards. I can write halfway through a measure without having to insert rests etc...

There are also factors that I think are worthwhile when sketching music that are worth fostering: like the ability to write rhythm-only noteless-stems easily to be filled out later, things like that.

I also really encourage students to use pencil and paper and their keyboard only, not notation. This forces them to IMAGINE the music in their minds, to really get in touch with their imagination. And/or use the keyboard to develop their musicianship.

With notation software used for composition the process tends to be "let's add a few notes here and press play and see what it sounds like". You know what I mean?

So part of using notation and encouraging students to write is really to develop your inner ear, your inner musical world and your musicianship. So i should do that on-screen too.

So it's for ALL those things. 

Alain

____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## ebg1968 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*

I have to say I have been very impressed with ScoreClub Module 1.

What I really like is how Module 1 is not the usual "you can do this 1 million different ways" type teaching methodology that overwhelms a composer trying to get to what works. I was seeking a reputable structured process of composition that was comprehensive and theoretically sound. I found it.

The methodology you teach, and the thought process you repeat, teaches me what to think about constantly and what is really important during composition. Your real world experience shows through the videos and inspires me.

I also love the fact that you take me through the same process repeatedly as the techniques get more sophisticated. This instills ALL of the process in my mind and enforces the discipline we must consistently have from start to finish.

I have just started my journey, but I am confident I am on the right path. I look forward to you future instruction. Consider it bought!

I am all in.

Eric


----------



## alainmayrand (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: ScoreClub: composer training - free video and sale*



ebg1968 @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> I have to say I have been very impressed with ScoreClub Module 1.
> 
> What I really like is how Module 1 is not the usual "you can do this 1 million different ways" type teaching methodology that overwhelms a composer trying to get to what works. I was seeking a reputable structured process of composition that was comprehensive and theoretically sound. I found it.
> 
> ...



Eric, thank you very much for this note! Thank you for understanding AND sharing some of the most important things I worked very hard to include in Module I: that it's not just about presenting theory, but to give you the approach and the tools to help you gain skill and fluency. You explained it perfectly. 

Thanks again Eric. Look for the email I sent you. I look forward to your suggestions and any questions you have.

Cheers,

Alain

___________________
http://scoreclub.net
http://alainmayrand.com
http://gettingthescore.com




[/img]


----------



## Andy_Allen (Jun 17, 2015)

I looked at the sample video and decided to jump in before the discount ran out. 

I have a head full of music theory that I've been taught over the years, and a lot of practical experience that I've developed for myself, and I'm hoping that this will be just the thing to help solidify that theory and use it in a more practical way. My initial impression is that it will.

The presentation is very clear and comprehensive, with good supporting documents; most important, what is expected from the student seems to be clearly stated, something that's often missing from courses of this type. Now it's all down to my own efforts. :shock: 

Thanks Alain, I've barely started Module 1 and I'm already looking forward to module 2!


Andy


----------



## ed buller (Jun 18, 2015)

Worth every penny. I pulled the trigger on this a couple of hours ago. You get 5 and a half hours of very detailed , easy to follow lessons on counterpoint and voice leading. Plus some very useful tricks to turn simple chord progressions into complex orchestra ready ideas......

I hope module 2 arrives soon !

e


----------



## alainmayrand (Jun 19, 2015)

Andy_Allen @ Wed Jun 17 said:


> I looked at the sample video and decided to jump in before the discount ran out.
> 
> I have a head full of music theory that I've been taught over the years, and a lot of practical experience that I've developed for myself, and I'm hoping that this will be just the thing to help solidify that theory and use it in a more practical way. My initial impression is that it will.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the kind words Andy. 

You know, it's a common reason why students get in touch with me: learning theory as this abstract thing, just dots on a page, but it doesn't find its way into their music. I am glad you make this point because that is an important thing with this course.

Thanks!

I look forward to your comments and questions.

- Alain


----------



## alainmayrand (Jun 19, 2015)

ed buller @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> Worth every penny. I pulled the trigger on this a couple of hours ago. You get 5 and a half hours of very detailed , easy to follow lessons on counterpoint and voice leading. Plus some very useful tricks to turn simple chord progressions into complex orchestra ready ideas......
> 
> I hope module 2 arrives soon !
> 
> e



Thanks Ed!

Alain


----------



## alainmayrand (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi, Alain here.

The response to "Composer Training: Module 1" has gone beyond my expectations. I want to thank everyone who commented here and sent me emails to thank me for the course.

Since I am feeling all warm and fuzzy I have decided to *extend email support on the course for the next three months*. Well, until the end of September, which is a bit more. That's for everyone who purchases the course now and everyone who has previously!

So just a few days to go on the sale and a big thank you to everyone again.

To get the 25% discount go to http://scoreclub.net and enter SCSPRING during checkout.

All the best and happy Father's Day to all those that either are fathers or have one. (Yeah, that's everybody...)


Alain 






____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)[/img]


----------



## vudoo (Jun 19, 2015)

What level you must be at to take advantage of this course ?

I mix film and broadcast for a living and have a musical background as i played and toured as a drummer for over 15 years. I have no problem sight reading drum charts but when it comes to piano charts, i'm slow as hell. My music theory is ok, again not great. Thx


----------



## alainmayrand (Jun 19, 2015)

vudoo @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> What level you must be at to take advantage of this course ?
> 
> I mix film and broadcast for a living and have a musical background as i played and toured as a drummer for over 15 years. I have no problem sight reading drum charts but when it comes to piano charts, i'm slow as hell. My music theory is ok, again not great. Thx



Hi, thanks for the questions.

The course was designed for someone starting out bu has good knowledge of basic theory: intervals, chord construction, scales, key signatures, rhythms...

Reading and writing is part of this course, but it's not a high level of writing and if you do as suggested in the course you will develop your writing and reading abilities along the way. I am a firm believer in musicianship for composers.

So being a slow reader is not an issue. It might take a bit more time to get comfortable, but like I wrote above, you are practicing that aspect of your musicianship at the same time as building your musical language - to me that's the perfect scenario!

I have had students starting from very little sight-reading and keyboard skills and I get them to develop this by playing everything they write.

It sounds like all you would need to get going is brush up on your music theory and you'd be fine.

Alain

____________________________ 
www.scoreclub.net 
www.alainmayrand.com 
http://www.gettingthescore.com (www.gettingthescore.com)[/img]


----------



## CDNmusic (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey Alain, very happy here with Module 1, you are a very good teacher and your methodology is great, the support documentation, the video quality, sound, approach...well, the whole thing is I think the way that today's remote teaching should be done.

Do you have Module 2 coming up soon? any idea on the time frame to release subsequent modules?


----------



## Will Blackburn (Aug 7, 2015)

Booked


----------



## alainmayrand (Aug 10, 2015)

CDNmusic said:


> Hey Alain, very happy here with Module 1, you are a very good teacher and your methodology is great, the support documentation, the video quality, sound, approach...well, the whole thing is I think the way that today's remote teaching should be done.
> 
> Do you have Module 2 coming up soon? any idea on the time frame to release subsequent modules?



Thank you! That is really wonderful to hear!

More courses are certainly on the way. I was aiming to create smaller courses first, before tackling to bigger Module 2.

This summer has been busy with two features and a commission, which slowed down production of course, but things will get back on track shortly. As for exact time-frame, I cannot say exactly. I am hoping to have at least two more smaller courses done before the New Year. Something like Modes and another. But perhaps I could start on Module 2 and present it in smaller modules to get it to you guys faster. Thoughts?

See what my plans are here: http://www.scoreclub.net/announcements/whats-next-for-scoreclub-give-me-your-input/

Thanks again for the kind words. I worked hard on that course, so I appreciate it very much!

Alain
PS: (I will have to reset notifications from the forum here, as I didn't receive notification of this message. So sorry about the late reply.)


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm using akg271 studio, they are discontinued, and now really affordable as they are "outdated" They have though aged a bit, still I´m intending to upgrade and not sure, but I want to go for "closed" headphones again, and I think the other models nowadays are open :/ need to check, will be checking the board.


----------



## alainmayrand (Sep 9, 2015)

Sale on "Composer Training: Module 1" ends on the 15th. 3 days to go.

15% off with the code: *BTSM110*

A new clip from the course:



And here's an email I received a few days ago I'd like to share, got to show off a little! (shared with permission from the student.)

_"I have been very impressed with your teaching approach, it has really given me a lot of food for thought and I am fundamentally reevaluating and amending my approach to music as a whole. Truly excellent stuff!"
~ C. Mbeledogu_​
All the best,

Alain

____________________________
www.scoreclub.net
www.alainmayrand.com
http://www.gettingthescore.com/ (www.gettingthescore.com)


----------



## Studio E (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to jumping onboard with this. I just need to wait a little bit.


----------



## cheul (Sep 13, 2015)

So the back to school discount will end on tuesday 15th, midnight eastern time ? For us people in Europe, just to know.

Meanwhile I've watched the video sample (lesson nr 8), and while the feedback on this forum really got me interested in the course, I'm afraid to say it had sort of the opposite effect. Reading the course syllabus in PDF format I was really excited, but was underwhelmed by the actual content of lesson 8 as compared with its description in the PDF. The other thing that makes me wary is that it's supposed to be far ahead in the course and in the end it just shows a bit of 4 part writing, which I thought would be addressed much earlier in the course. I'm only a beginner and yet I had higher expectation from reading the PDF. It's a nice freebie for sure. Have you chosen this as a sample because it's the least revealing / the one that doesn't spoil the real gems ? I could understand the move not to give up too much info. I'm trying to understand if it is on par with the 11 other lessons. 

I really like your way of addressing people and laying information in a clear fashion, make no mistake, just trying to offer my constructive criticism. I'm having mixed feeling writing this, as you clearly have a lot of insight to offer, you sound like a great guy and I really want to learn from you !


----------



## alainmayrand (Sep 21, 2015)

cheul said:


> So the back to school discount will end on tuesday 15th, midnight eastern time ? For us people in Europe, just to know.
> 
> Meanwhile I've watched the video sample (lesson nr 8), and while the feedback on this forum really got me interested in the course, I'm afraid to say it had sort of the opposite effect. Reading the course syllabus in PDF format I was really excited, but was underwhelmed by the actual content of lesson 8 as compared with its description in the PDF. The other thing that makes me wary is that it's supposed to be far ahead in the course and in the end it just shows a bit of 4 part writing, which I thought would be addressed much earlier in the course. I'm only a beginner and yet I had higher expectation from reading the PDF. It's a nice freebie for sure. Have you chosen this as a sample because it's the least revealing / the one that doesn't spoil the real gems ? I could understand the move not to give up too much info. I'm trying to understand if it is on par with the 11 other lessons.
> 
> I really like your way of addressing people and laying information in a clear fashion, make no mistake, just trying to offer my constructive criticism. I'm having mixed feeling writing this, as you clearly have a lot of insight to offer, you sound like a great guy and I really want to learn from you !



Hi - sorry for the late reply. I was in LA last week for meetings (last minute flight) and I received no notifications from VI-Control of this message. I should have checked.

Thanks for your comments. The course is intensive and takes time at every concept as the goal is to create solid results and not just cover a bunch of things fast to give the impression of giving a lot of information with effective ways of applying the information. It's based on developing skills.

The lesson I am showing is so that people get to see what they will be able to do at this point in the course. I have other videos on my YouTube channel that show the teaching style. It is entirely possible that this is not the way you wish to learn, and I completely understand and respect that.

You are correct in saying that the course builds on four-part writing throughout. The reason for this is that the course is very skill-driven, and every lesson builds on the previous one. After 15 years of teaching this I really believe in my approach, and that it is one of the best foundations to have for someone looking to write well and orchestrate well. But it is of course not the only way to do it (although I should say I do think it's THE best way, otherwise I wouldn't do it! lol!)

Again, thanks for your comments, I apologize for not getting to you sooner and if you are interested in getting the course let me know, send me an email and I will gladly extend the discount for you since I didn't answer before the time ran out.

If you have more questions I will be happy to answer and clarify things.

Thank you and all the best!

Alain
----------------------------------------------
http://alainmayrand.com
http://scoreclub.net
http://gettingthescore.com


----------



## cheul (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm relieved my remarks were taken in a positive way. I guess I'm at a point where I'm looking to learn ways of developing ideas and connect them seamlessly in larger arrangements, learn to structure ideas, etc. It seems you address development as early as lesson 2 but I'm not sure how much of that is covered. Maybe I should wait for the more "modular" approach of the further specific topics you plan to cover in the upcoming courses. Though I'd say lessons 9 through 11 look intriguing on paper.


----------



## alainmayrand (Sep 21, 2015)

cheul said:


> I'm relieved my remarks were taken in a positive way. I guess I'm at a point where I'm looking to learn ways of developing ideas and connect them seamlessly in larger arrangements, learn to structure ideas, etc. It seems you address development as early as lesson 2 but I'm not sure how much of that is covered. Maybe I should wait for the more "modular" approach of the further specific topics you plan to cover in the upcoming courses. Though I'd say lessons 9 through 11 look intriguing on paper.



Absolutely! And I would also suggest waiting if you are not sure, more things coming up soon.


----------



## cheul (Sep 22, 2015)

That's a very fair suggestion, thanks !


----------



## alainmayrand (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello!

Well, Module 1 has been a hit, that's for sure. Exceeded my expectations by a large margin and the feedback I received confirmed that this course and teaching approach is valuable and effective.

After much research and thought and listening to feedback and the help of my student Peter (hi Peter! You're awesome) ScoreClub will be going through some changes.

As a result, "Module 1" as it is available now will be discontinued, to be replaced by smaller streaming-only courses.

Module 1 was created as a synergistic course that represented the best of the teaching methods I developed over the past 15 years. It's result-driven teaching based on the development of real world skills, and is synergistic because it combines various approaches that support each other and aims to create music right away.

But the result is that it's also large and expensive. And also very time consuming to put together at the level I wish to make it.

So without going into details right now, (since things will inevitable change as the site gets under way) "Module 1" will be gone (in its current form) and is currently on sale until October 12th at* $50 off *and then that's it. On October 13th ScoreClub will go dark and then will rise from the ashes within a month's time.

"Module 1" is a downloadable course, so those who buy it now before time is out will be the last to actually own this course on their hard drives.

Here's the link: http://scoreclub.net.

That's it for now. See you on the flipside!

Alain


----------



## alainmayrand (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys, just a reminder that today is the final day to own ScoreClub "Composer Training: Module 1".

http://scoreclub.net

Alain
______________
http://scoreclub.net
http://alainmayrand.com


----------



## alainmayrand (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi guys, I've been getting a number of requests for "Module 1", which is no longer available on the ScoreClub website. 

I have made it available for a few people at the original price of $278 USD, with just a Paypal invoice and I provide a direct download link the old fashioned way. That works well, so if you are interested just PM me.

It won't be available on the new ScoreClub site in that form, it will be split into modules, and following the poll I just had, I will prioritizing different types of lessons right now so it won't come back for a bit even with modules.

Happy new year!

Alain
______________
http://scoreclub.net
http://alainmayrand.com


----------



## sourcefor (Jan 11, 2016)

I hope you make Module 2 Modes available as a download with this stupid 300 GB internet cap everybody is doing now!


----------



## alainmayrand (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi David, that's a good point.

I wonder how many people would prefer that as a download. I'll have to see how I can implement that.

Perhaps I can make Module 1 available again that way as well, just as a download like the original package.

Thanks for that.

Alain
http://scoreclub.net
http://alainmayrand.com


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 30, 2016)

alainmayrand said:


> Perhaps I can make Module 1 available again that way as well, just as a download like the original package.


The downloadable videos are very nice for studying. However, I can see the problem with pirating and your need to protect your work. However, the streaming videos are short and sweet and very easy to copy so they provide no protection in that regard. Mike Verta's approach is interesting to make a 5+hour course so that nobody would ever possibly want to copy the gigabytes of content!

I think the best solution for your approach is to provide good value and make the classes "living courses" with updates, commentaries and new information. The forum is a good idea too. The interactivity has added value that can't be readily copied. You have to realize that you're creating an evergreen product so that if you make 'em cheap and accessible enough you could recoup your investment with volume sales over time.

btw, I really enjoy your inspiring and informative approach. The real-time scoring is brilliant and you really make the learning process fun!


----------



## alainmayrand (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello.

Just a quick note to let you know that *Composer Training Module 1* has been included on ScoreClub due to the demand I have received since the start of the year.

Since the format of ScoreClub has changed I have renamed the course "*Essential Composer Training: Foundation*".

It is now a streaming course which you can keep track of in your student dashboard and has a forum as well.

Check out the write up on the course. There is a video there you can watch to see what the lessons look like.
http://scoreclub.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/ScoreClub-Module_1-TOC.pdf (<br />
And here's a link to a detailed table of content.)

(To those who have purchased the course and own the actual copies of the course; if you would like access to the forum let me know and I'll give you access.)

All the best!

Alain

http://scoreclub.net


----------



## alainmayrand (Feb 17, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> The downloadable videos are very nice for studying. However, I can see the problem with pirating and your need to protect your work. However, the streaming videos are short and sweet and very easy to copy so they provide no protection in that regard. Mike Verta's approach is interesting to make a 5+hour course so that nobody would ever possibly want to copy the gigabytes of content!
> 
> I think the best solution for your approach is to provide good value and make the classes "living courses" with updates, commentaries and new information. The forum is a good idea too. The interactivity has added value that can't be readily copied. You have to realize that you're creating an evergreen product so that if you make 'em cheap and accessible enough you could recoup your investment with volume sales over time.
> 
> btw, I really enjoy your inspiring and informative approach. The real-time scoring is brilliant and you really make the learning process fun!



Gregory, so sorry for the late response!

There is no perfect way to protect your video content. I won't be doing 6 hour long videos any time soon though! 

But there are other incentives.

As you said, the courses have a forum and will be added to as time goes on.

Another thing is that the courses (so far) have lifetime access, you also get a nifty student dashboard to keep track of lessons and courses you have completed, add to-do notes and contact me and other students as well.

And thanks for the great comment! Can I quote you on that? 

Alain
______________
ScoreClub


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 17, 2016)

alainmayrand said:


> And thanks for the great comment! Can I quote you on that?


Sure Alain.

btw, please check out the first link in your post above (check out the write up on the course), as it seems to be dead.

Will customers of the previous course be able to access the new version and the forum? Nice new price too, I think that will make it more accessible for some who may have been on the fence before.

I really like what you're doing. Its sort of the Khan Academy approach for musicians and I think that's both really cool and very effective. We need to get everyone edumacated in order to raise the bar.


----------



## alainmayrand (Feb 17, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> Sure Alain.
> 
> btw, please check out the first link in your post above (check out the write up on the course), as it seems to be dead.
> 
> ...



Thanks Gregory, I fixed the link. 

Yes, previous owners of "Module 1" will be able to get access to the ScoreClub version including the forum. I'll be sending a newsletter to "Module 1" customers and figuring that out. 

Khan Academy was actually a big inspiration for ScoreClub! Right on the money!

Thanks so much Gregory!

Alain
ScoreClub


----------



## alainmayrand (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I invite you to subscribe to the ScoreClub newsletter to get:

*Free FULL lesson previews *from ScoreClub courses on a private page!

*And a 10% off coupon *off of "*Essential Composer Training: Foundation"* valid *until March 1st!*

(I'll gave that to you here: *ECTF-10*)

http://scoreclub.net/blog-2/ (Sign up on the box on the side here.) (You can unsubscribe at any time.)

All the best!

Alain


----------



## alainmayrand (Feb 27, 2016)

Update: The detailed table of content for "Essential Composer Training" is on the course page FREE for you to download.

4 days left on sale, ends March 1st.

Getting some great feedback btw. Thanks for that! Here are some recent email comments I asked for the right to use. 

_"Thumbs up for the lessons. They are very clear and inspiring" ~ Hannes D.
"You're really paving a new road here." ~ Philip R._

Thanks everyone! Hope you'll take a moment to take a look and sign up to the newsletter for future courses and deals.
Cheers!

Alain


----------



## alainmayrand (Mar 1, 2016)

*EXTENDED SALE*

a little glitch in the system (read: human error) led to the discount ending a day early.

*So the sale is now extended until March 2nd to compensate.*

Sorry about that!

The code is: *ECTF-10*

Thanks!

Alain
ScoreClub


----------

